# royal canin ingredients list



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

liero133 said:


> Im searching the net but having difficulty finding the list of ingredients in RC golden food. I'm especially interested in exactly what the three first ingredients on the label says. If anybody feeds with this please post what it says on the package.
> 
> Appreciate it, thanks.


From the royal canin website:
http://www.royalcanin.us/products/default.aspx

*Ingredients: * Chicken meal, brown rice, oat, rice, corn gluten meal, chicken fat, natural chicken flavor, powdered cellulose, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), anchovy oil (source of DHA), sodium silico aluminate, dried tomato pomace, soya oil, potassium chloride, psyllium seed husk, salt, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), calcium carbonate, sodium tripolyphosphate, taurine, borage oil, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin (vitamin B2), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], DL-methionine, glucosamine hydrochloride*, choline chloride, L-carnitine*, Trace minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), tea (green tea extract), chondroitin sulfate*, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols (a source of Vitamin E) and citric acid, rosemary extract. 
_*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profile._


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

powdered cellulose - yummmyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

damita said:


> powdered cellulose - yummmyyyyyyy!!!


I sprinkled powdered cellulose on my breakfast cereal this morning - it tasted like chicken.


----------



## maquignon (Dec 23, 2009)

sodium silico aluminate is an anti-caking agent used in salt, cake mixes, powdered sugar, nondairy creamers, and dry mixes. Why is it in a kibble?


----------



## hereformaggie (Feb 27, 2010)

"sodium silico aluminate is an anti-caking agent used in salt, cake mixes, powdered sugar, nondairy creamers, and dry mixes. Why is it in a kibble?"

Because the pre-kibble mixture, before it gets made into whichever shapes, is like batter so of course you wouldnt want it to cake up. :::common sense:::


----------



## hereformaggie (Feb 27, 2010)

Anti caking agents are in all dry kibble. The ones used here are actually all natural and healthy. People see a big word they cant understand and they automatically think its greek for cyanide.


----------

